# I'm looking for a con to go to this year (Live in Ohio)



## Daphur (Jan 1, 2020)

I want to go to a con this year. But I've never been to one. Can I get some help knowing which cons are good to go to near Ohio? Please and thank you


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 1, 2020)

Anthrocon is in Pittsburgh


----------



## Daphur (Jan 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Anthrocon is in Pittsburgh


Thankies :3 sorry for late reply been playing a game


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's a handy list!

List of conventions by attendance - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Daphur (Jan 2, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Here's a handy list!
> 
> List of conventions by attendance - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


Thank you :3


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 2, 2020)

If you want to go to anthrocon, I have a buddy on here who has already got a room booked. He said he could upgrade it to a bigger one easily(he gets discounts because he works for a hotel himself) So long as you know for sure that you're going to go and you're able to split the cost, you'd be welcome.


----------



## Daphur (Jan 4, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> If you want to go to anthrocon, I have a buddy on here who has already got a room booked. He said he could upgrade it to a bigger one easily(he gets discounts because he works for a hotel himself) So long as you know for sure that you're going to go and you're able to split the cost, you'd be welcome.


Sorry for replying late I haven't been on forums a lot, also I'm not sure what con I wanna go to. I'm still searching and looking at cons. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 4, 2020)

Daphur said:


> Sorry for replying late I haven't been on forums a lot, also I'm not sure what con I wanna go to. I'm still searching and looking at cons. Thanks for the offer though.


Yupper. It'll be open for a time, so don't feel like you need to decide right away.


----------



## Furlosifur (Feb 4, 2020)

There's also anthrohio in columbus and fur reality in cincy


----------



## TOGxA (Feb 8, 2020)

Midwest Furfest is pretty close to Ohio! It's in Illinois, closest one I can think of  I know I'd be looking to meet up with someone for it too!


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2020)

I'll be at AnthrOhio May 28th - 31st if the corona virus doesn't take all the cons out.


----------

